# You can email samples...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just did something I hadn't heard of before. I was telling my mom about this sample I had downloaded and suggested she read it. She reminded me she didn't have Whispernet and couldn't download samples...I keep forgetting that part. So I hooked Edgar up to my computer and sent the sample as an email attachment. My mom then downloaded the sample and transferred it to her Eleanor. It WORKED!  

I think now I've just opened up a whole can of worms though...She's going to start calling me all the time asking me to email her this or that sample.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's interesting. . .I'm assuming she shares your account?  Wonder if it would work between folks who's kindle's weren't on a shared account.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

She does share an account with me. I don't think samples are tied to a particular account though. 

I can read a sample on any Kindle of transferred it to (via SD card). A book download is tied to a particular Kindle.

I'd be willing to test this out with someone who's not on my account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it works, it would be a way for us to share samples with some of our non-WN enabled members.

Verena, Betsy, Leslie, Harvey. . . any thoughts?  Wouldn't want to advocate anything that was against Amazon policies. . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She does share an account with me. I don't think samples are tied to a particular account though.
> 
> I can read a sample on any Kindle of transferred it to (via SD card). A book download is tied to a particular Kindle.
> 
> I'd be willing to test this out with someone who's not on my account.


Okay, test it with me. What info do you need?

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, test it with me. What info do you need?
> 
> L


Sorry I took so long to come back. We were watching that new Howie show. (funny, but stupid)

Just your email address. (you can PM it to me if you want)

And the name of a book you don't have a sample for...any will do. I'll download it and then send it to you.



Ann Von Hagel said:


> If it works, it would be a way for us to share samples with some of our non-WN enabled members.
> 
> Verena, Betsy, Leslie, Harvey. . . any thoughts? Wouldn't want to advocate anything that was against Amazon policies. . . .
> 
> Ann


That's exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt samples have DRM on them. I don't think it would be in Amazon's best interests to deny samples to people who do not have WhisperNet access.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> ... samples to people who do not have WhisperNet access.


It would be great if this works! I'd love to be able to get samples by email, since I'm too far from Whispernet land for that to be practical. Can't wait to here the results of the test!

In the long run, maybe it's an application that Amazon could add to the free-kindle email feature?

Glynnis


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie,

I sent you a few samples. I figured you might not have one or two of the ones I sent you.

Let me know how it works.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

A book transferred to your Kindle by USB might work even if it is from someone who is not on your account, as long as you don't turn on whispernet. I did this by mistake once. When I buy a book I always back it up on my PC. I know it doesn't matter because it can always be downloaded, but its a habit I've done with everything for decades. I then returned the book because it wasn't what I was expecting. Several days later I remembered that I had a copy on my computer. I moved it over to the Kindle to see how the system worked, The book worked perfectly. As soon as I turned whispernet on it disappeared. I still don't understand how all this works, because books purchased elsewhere and put on the Kindle don't disappear. But I thought it was an interesting note.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I sent you a few samples. I figured you might not have one or two of the ones I sent you.
> 
> Let me know how it works.


They worked just fine! The gymnastics book looks interesting.

So this is good to know. For folks not in Whispernet range, they can have friends email samples.

I'll also remind everyone of the other workaround -- if the book is on Mobipocket, you can download a sample to your computer and transfer to your Kindle with the USB cable. so that is another way to get a sample.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Next question--did the samples disappear when you turned Whispernet on?  Or are they still there?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Next question--did the samples disappear when you turned Whispernet on? Or are they still there?
> 
> Betsy


They are still there. I turned the WN on, checked for new items, new items downloaded, samples stayed put.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo!

I think we're agreed we're not breaking any DRM rules, so I'm going to set up a new thread here called Sample Sharing or something like it where KB members can meet up and WN folks can share with those out of range.

Thanks to luvmy4brats for figuring this out.

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> A book transferred to your Kindle by USB might work even if it is from someone who is not on your account, as long as you don't turn on whispernet. I did this by mistake once. When I buy a book I always back it up on my PC. I know it doesn't matter because it can always be downloaded, but its a habit I've done with everything for decades. I then returned the book because it wasn't what I was expecting. Several days later I remembered that I had a copy on my computer. I moved it over to the Kindle to see how the system worked, The book worked perfectly. As soon as I turned whispernet on it disappeared. I still don't understand how all this works, because books purchased elsewhere and put on the Kindle don't disappear. But I thought it was an interesting note.
> 
> Steve


Steve, this is a different situation. Samples don't have DRM. The books can indeed be transferred via USB or an SD card, but they can't be read on a different Kindle due to the DRM.


----------

